# Changes to the CGC Test



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you...interesting...I've just weaned Tess off the Easy Walker because of the test coming Sunday, but she is still not perfect, especially when she very much wants to meet someone.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad they did that. There are breeds where a flat collar is simply unsafe, and a standard harness doesn't give you extra control. In fact, it's easier for a dog to pull on a standard harness, so training would remain the central way of controlling the dog.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

To clarify... easy walks, halti harneses, sensations etc, may NOT be used. NO type of "no pull/front clip harness. Any harness where it can be clipped to the back may be used. 

I'm sorry for being unclear!

And because I'm a professional at going off topic...
A dog may be able to pull with more force while wearing a harness compared to a collar, but the weight is distributed differently. I feel better able to control my dogs if they are exposed to a super high distraction, when on a mushing harness than with their buckle collars.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm really glad to hear this! Enzo will be starting his intermediate obedience class on in December and I'd like to be able to be prepared for the CGC soon after that. =)


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear this. Penny is an veteran puller with just a collar but walks very nicely with a harness. Maybe NOW we stand a chance at passing the test. Thank you so much for passing on the information.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

No opinion on harnesses for use, I don't particularly care for them in general. Just my personal opinion. 

However when we took Max, Belle and Teddi for their CGC, I didn't even think about collars. LOL I was pretty clueless. I think all three had their nylon slip collars on. All three passed with flying colors. Teddi was only 9 months old. The nerve wracking one to pass was Max. LOL When we left so many people were AMAZED all our dogs passed. It is basic good dog obedience, I was surprised people were surprised.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you so much for posting this information.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

RedDogs said:


> A dog may be able to pull with more force while wearing a harness compared to a collar, but the weight is distributed differently. I feel better able to control my dogs if they are exposed to a super high distraction, when on a mushing harness than with their buckle collars.


This is good news. Sunshine was not allowed to wear a regular collar for medical reasons (severe SAS) and always wore a harness with the clip on her back. She never pulled and walked beautifully but if she did become excited it was so much easier to control her with the harness.

I didn't do formal training with her and hadn't heard of CGC until these two, but she would never have been able to take the test because of her harness. I am happy that the AKC recognizes that some dogs need a standard harness and can pass the test with one.


----------

